# How do I teach my dog to run alongside my bike?



## Hachiak (Apr 15, 2011)

So my husband just bought a bike, we are hoping to be able to take Hachi on runs. He LOVES to run, and it is not everyday that we can go on a trail and let him run. So we thought a bike would be a great idea.

Today I tried it out in the front of the house, but Hachi keeps on trying to pull my pants or bite my ankle. Silly Hachi.  How do I get him to stop doing that and get comfortable with running by the bike so we both don't get into an accident? lol


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I haven't done it but here are some hints/tips from youtube





 
This one has a GSD...





 
Though you may consider using one of these





 
Or (and the start of this looks painful)


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/equipment-how-use-where-find/155035-running-bike.html?highlight=Bike+attachments
Here is a recent thread about various bike attachments. I use the Bike Tow Leash and recommend it, but there are several different kinds...


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Hands down the easiest way to bike your dog is to use one of the attachments. I, personally, don't like them because most dogs pull the whole time which can be extremely hard on their joints if they are pulling at an angle. 

I much prefer to bike my dog at my side on a leash where I can prevent him from pulling at all and he runs in a straight line. This is much harder than the attachment as it requires significant coordination on your part and a lot of control over your dog, plus it's a lot easier to not only run over your dog, but you can get yanked off your bike.


----------



## Hachiak (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for all the ideas and videos!  It really helped! I will give it a try to some of these ideas and maybe even the attachments, they seem pretty handy. I am a little worried to how much he will pull, but I guess I will find out the hard way.


----------



## superdad88 (Mar 15, 2011)

let him ride and you run next to the bike. LOL


----------



## superdad88 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hachiak said:


> Hachi keeps on trying to pull my pants or bite my ankle. Silly Hachi.  How do I get him to stop doing that and get comfortable with running by the bike so we both don't get into an accident? lol


Ride faster


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I like having a prong on Frag for the added control, personally.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I also like using a prong with the bike and no attachment. When Lakota gets excited/happy she will bite the leash, grab my leg or try to get the pedal. I stop and tell her "Out". When she stops bitting "OK lets go" we proceed, she bites, we stop. After a while she gets it. I don't "correct" her for showing such enthusiasm.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I think I read from one of your other posts that Hachi is only 7 months old? That's too young to be running with a bike, IMO. I would wait until he's around 14 months old for any biking. The puppy playfulness will probably be more manageable at that point, as well.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

He is absolutely not too young at 7 months. They need more exercise at this age than when he is older so waiting is just crazy.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Elaine said:


> He is absolutely not too young at 7 months. They need more exercise at this age than when he is older so waiting is just crazy.


The constant forced motion is NOT a good idea on a dog this size at this age. 

I agree with the previous poster that he is too young at 7 months to do much with, but getting him used to the bike on soft grass/dirt for short sessions (2-3 minutes) would not hurt. Trying to condition him for miles of bike rides, or even a single mile would not be good on his joints.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

DJEtzel: Did you settle on a bike attachment? How is it going with biking with Frag?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I haven't decided to buy one yet, Kris. Biking was going great with Frag and Bailey until my BF broke the bike a few days ago. 

They both run great along the bike, and Bailey's light enough to easily redirect with a flat collar, and Frag responds to the prong perfectly around other people, dogs, squirrels, and cats, so all is well.  Thanks for asking!


----------



## Hachiak (Apr 15, 2011)

My husband was able to take him on a couple bike rides, today and yesterday. He did pretty good, except for the first 5 minutes, he gets excited and still wants to do his biting, but after that he runs just fine. This is without the attachment though. He loves it, although, he is really tired, only for the first 30 minutes though. This puppy has energy, I tell ya! :crazy:


----------

